# Fishing near hunters?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

This question is currently being debated on the warmwater section but I think it needs to be asked here. I have never herd of this "so-called" law.

Question to any C.O.'s out there:
Is there a written law that says a fisherman can't fish within 100 yards of a waterfowl hunter?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

It is commonly opposed by an uncommon atribute--HORSE SENSE. Hard to find these days. 

I recall layout hunting many years ago. get up early finally get to setting decoys-80 plus all with 15-18 feet of line, get em out and get in the boat, tender leaves and not long some 'fisherman' comes and anchors not much over 1/4 mile downwind and starts perch fishing.

Usually couple high shots sprinkled enough shot to encourage them to fish elsewhere.

The answer to your question-I doubt it but dont know.
Will follow discussion.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

oh god. . . i read an article about this a while ago. . . it was lets say. . interesting. . as i recall i dont believe there is a law, especially public water where the person can fish anywhere they want. . BUT, its just smart not to get that close considering they have guns and if ducks fly within range and they blast, you will probably get hit, and hopefully they are nice enough to wait for ducks before they start shooting. . ive heard horror stories. .


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

CL-Lewiston said:


> It is commonly opposed by an uncommon atribute--HORSE SENSE. Hard to find these days.
> 
> I recall layout hunting many years ago. get up early finally get to setting decoys-80 plus all with 15-18 feet of line, get em out and get in the boat, tender leaves and not long some 'fisherman' comes and anchors not much over 1/4 mile downwind and starts perch fishing.
> 
> ...


 
That kinda lacks in the HORSE SENSE department also....you were kidding, right???


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

I doubt if there is a law. Other waterfowl hunters can set up right by you so others should be able to fish by you. Public waters and all. However like anything else common courtesy should apply.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

bullcan said:


> I doubt if there is a law. Other waterfowl hunters can set up right by you so others should be able to fish by you. Public waters and all. However like anything else common courtesy should apply.


exactly, the only way it would be illegal that i could see is if the fisherman was anchored right by the decoys and was purposly harrassing the hunters. . but just for someone to be fishing there. . well they have just as much rights as the hunters to be there, if not more, (depending on property owners) and it would just be dumb to actually be that close to hunters. . here comes the rain!


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I guess the question can go the other way.
How close can hunters set up near the fisherman ?
The lakes are big and if it's known the fisherman are following schools of perch, would duck hunters be right to set up in the near vicinity ?
Rich


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

FishTales said:


> I guess the question can go the other way.
> How close can hunters set up near the fisherman ?
> The lakes are big and if it's known the fisherman are following schools of perch, would duck hunters be right to set up in the near vicinity ?
> Rich


i would say as long as land ownership is not an issue. . it would be the same pretty much. . you COULD set up 50 yards from them. . BUT would you? I mean think about this. . if you were the fisherman and some guys set up 50 yards from where you were anchored how would you feel? OR if you were the hunters and a boat anchored 50 yards from you(or 100 it doesnt matter) how would you feel? probably pissed either way.. . so yes you could do it in either circumstance. . but you would look like a big jerk being in either boat!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

duckman#1 said:


> This question is currently being debated on the warmwater section but I think it needs to be asked here. I have never herd of this "so-called" law.
> 
> Question to any C.O.'s out there:
> Is there a written law that says a fisherman can't fish within 100 yards of a waterfowl hunter?


No such law !!!! As others have mentioned could be hunter harassment if that is there intent. But that also goes the other way with angler harressment....


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

This battle been going on for along time now. I worked for a guy in the sixtys he said the same problem in the 1930s with fisherman and hunters this was on lake st. clair. It would be nice to have people use their head and give others some space to do their thing.:lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

jim84 said:


> This battle been going on for along time now. I worked for a guy in the sixtys he said the same problem in the 1930s with fisherman and hunters this was on lake st. clair. It would be nice to have people use their head and give others some space to do their thing.:lol:


yeah, of course that would be nice! but there will ALWAYS be someone who wants to push the envelope!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

malainse said:


> No such law !!!! As others have mentioned could be hunter harassment if that is there intent. But that also goes the other way with angler harressment....


Exactly!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sunday we had some fishermen fishing about 125 yards from us. When we had some birds come in, we didn't open up till they had safely made it past the fisherman's direction. They did move after that.
When sharing the waters, it best that both parties use a little common sense and courtesy.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

smoke73 said:


> Sunday we had some fishermen fishing about 125 yards from us. When we had some birds come in, we didn't open up till they had safely made it past the fisherman's direction. They did move after that.
> When sharing the waters, it best that both parties use a little common sense and courtesy.


My cousin and I had the same thing happen to us Sunday. The fisherman wanted into the cove we were hunting, they simply waited at a safe distance till we were picking up our dekes, then they nicely asked if we were done before they moved in. They actually moved some birds our way, and they still got to fish where they wanted, it was a win/win, and common courtesy went a long way in this case.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Common courtesty and mutual respect in sharing a resource goes a long way. If i set up my spread at 400 am, I would hope someone would not come in at 6am and crowd me to catch fish, just as I would not crowd them in their fishing if they were there first. Albeit, common sense is not always so common.

About ten years ago hunting the early goose season we had some bass fisherman come in on us in a local bay. I believe at first they thought our goose blocks were real, they continued to approach via a trolling motor. WE stood up and waved them, they waved back, thought everything would be ok. They kept coming. We waved again and hollered this time, they waved back and hollered a big hello to us. About this time they were a little over 100 yards away. Well low and behold, a family group of giants rounds the corner of the bay, flies past the bass fisherman and clears them. They were not in any way shape or form in our line of fire. They were at 3 oclock position and we let the birds swing wide and let them have it at the 9 oclock position. We had10 gauges, and we dropped three. While we were picking up our birds, the bass fisherman came over and apologized, said they did not know we were hunting and the shots scared them to death. We replied that we were trying to wave you off. Decoys, guys in camo, guns, and a boat blind......think you guys would have gotten the hint.

Common sense is not so common.......try to exercise a little patience when dealing with people of a lower intelligence quotient.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


> Common courtesty and mutual respect in sharing a resource goes a long way. If i set up my spread at 400 am, I would hope someone would not come in at 6am and crowd me to catch fish, just as I would not crowd them in their fishing if they were there first. Albeit, common sense is not always so common.
> 
> About ten years ago hunting the early goose season we had some bass fisherman come in on us in a local bay. I believe at first they thought our goose blocks were real, they continued to approach via a trolling motor. WE stood up and waved them, they waved back, thought everything would be ok. They kept coming. We waved again and hollered this time, they waved back and hollered a big hello to us. About this time they were a little over 100 yards away. Well low and behold, a family group of giants rounds the corner of the bay, flies past the bass fisherman and clears them. They were not in any way shape or form in our line of fire. They were at 3 oclock position and we let the birds swing wide and let them have it at the 9 oclock position. We had10 gauges, and we dropped three. While we were picking up our birds, the bass fisherman came over and apologized, said they did not know we were hunting and the shots scared them to death. We replied that we were trying to wave you off. Decoys, guys in camo, guns, and a boat blind......think you guys would have gotten the hint.
> 
> Common sense is not so common.......try to exercise a little patience when dealing with people of a lower intelligence quotient.


 
The lakes and rivers are big enough for all of us at once. Is that what your saying SBB.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

What I am saying is this, practice some common sense and discretion. If where you are going someone is there first, show them the respect of moving off. While making decisions, always keep in mind, "How would I feel?" We do not need confrontations or worse yet, accidents involving sportsman sharing a resource.

Ie, an accidental shooting of a fisherman, or a hook in the back of the head while duck hunting.

Some areas in this State are indeed big enough to accomodate fishers and hunters simultaneously. Exercise good judgement.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

This is no different from squirrel hunting/grouse hunting during bow season. People have the right to access public land as much as anyone else does. 

Now am I saying that common sense and respect for other sportsman shouldn't be observed? NO. If someone is drifting a steel head run and there's just enough room to get my shoulders in I'll pass. The only time that happens is if I'm right below the dam at tippy. But if I'm fishing and I see that a hunter has a decoy spread out, then you can call me stupid if I troll into his gun fire. I have then created a dangerous situation.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

my younger brother and i were grouse hunting two years ago in a poplar grove and we heard a little whistle to the front of us. we figured it was probably a bow hunter so we turned to the left to circle back and sweep our entrance again and stay out of his way. it turned out we had walked right inbetween a dad and his son bow hunting in 2 seperate pop up ground blinds about 30yds apart :yikes:. they had no orange anywhere and were completely invisable and the wind must have carried the sound and messed with our sound locating because both of us didnt have a clue they were there. man the dad was pissed, he biatched us out pretty bad. he was being a pretty big dick and we ended up telling him to shut his trap and have a good one because we had a right to be there also. what did he expect when he is in full camo on the ground with no orange. then he asked where we were camping and we told him to come visit us after the hunt if he really needed to. we have a livingston county deputy at camp so we hoped for no trouble, actually he owns the cabin. he never showed though thankfully, we dont like conflict.

i guess my point is we made a full attempt to stay out of the way, sometimes spit happens. also whether in a tree or on the ground have some orange somewhere just to be safe.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The stories provide examples and I think the question has been answered now.


----------

